
Show HN: Check the Pagespeed of all your pages instead of one URL at a time - Hyra
https://wulfdeck.com
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
Hyra
Cool, didn't think of that. Should i re-submit it you reckon?

~~~
brudgers
Or change the title if you still can

~~~
Hyra
Done! :) Cheers buddy.

------
Hyra
After scratching my own itch I decided to launch this as a free webservice.

Fill in your domain, and it will find and scan all your pages for pagespeed.

